# Masonic Greetings & Freemasonry Today Magazine



## Joe Ellis (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi All,

Masonic Greetings from England.

Love to hear from Freemasons that are either recognised by UGLE or, in particular, to those Orders that remain outside the recognition procedures of the UGLE.

Here is a link to the Freemasonry Today magazine Spring 2016 issued by the UGLE for those that are interested:

http://www.freemasonrytoday.com/

Kind regards,

Joe Ellis


----------



## Mike Martin (Mar 11, 2016)

Hello Joe.


----------



## Joe Ellis (Mar 11, 2016)

Hello Mike


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 11, 2016)

Great to have you here Brother Joe.


----------



## Joe Ellis (Mar 11, 2016)

Warrior1256 said:


> Great to have you here Brother Joe.



Thank you kindly


----------



## Bloke (Mar 13, 2016)

Greetings Brother


----------



## Joe Ellis (Mar 14, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Greetings Brother



Greetings Bloke


----------



## Bloke (Mar 14, 2016)

Is your wife also a Co-Mason ?

Is she a better ritualist than you ? 

I got sucked in by your web site  and ended up watching HRH advocating the preservation of tea rooms


----------



## Randy81 (Mar 14, 2016)

Welcome Brother.


----------



## Joe Ellis (Mar 14, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Is your wife also a Co-Mason ?
> 
> Is she a better ritualist than you ?
> 
> I got sucked in by your web site  and ended up watching HRH advocating the preservation of tea rooms



No, the wife is not a Co-Mason, but yes, she is a better ritualist than me and knows the Taylor's workings inside out...!

Tea...lovely, just enjoying one myself now.


----------



## Bloke (Mar 14, 2016)

Joe Ellis said:


> No, the wife is not a Co-Mason, but yes, she is a better ritualist than me and knows the Taylor's workings inside out...!
> 
> Tea...lovely, just enjoying one myself now.



LOL. I was a bit shocked one night when I was in the kitchen helping with dinner and two brothers walked in to collect food and were engaged in conversation about a forgotten line in a charge of the night. Our cater, a brothers wife, finished the line for them LOL. There is one example where the wife was not a freemason but a better ritualist....


----------



## Joe Ellis (Mar 14, 2016)

Bloke said:


> LOL. I was a bit shocked one night when I was in the kitchen helping with dinner and two brothers walked in to collect food and were engaged in conversation about a forgotten line in a charge of the night. Our cater, a brothers wife, finished the line for them LOL. There is one example where the wife was not a freemason but a better ritualist....



Fantastic


----------



## Bloke (Mar 14, 2016)

Not when you are trying to deliver a charge and she's in the kitchen or at home LOL..


----------

